

Ask HN: How can I transition from a developer to a product designer? - cataract

I have a degree in Computer Science and have been a developer for 4 years now. I am thinking about switching to a more product designer role where I can spend time learning about user experiences and build products that solve problems. Going back to school is not really an option. How should I learn about design and eventually become a product designer?
======
joeykirk
At Bloc ([http://www.bloc.io/design](http://www.bloc.io/design)), we teach and
mentor apprentices in UX/UI design, in addition to full stack, front-end and
mobile development.

We believe in learning by doing. Working with a one-on-one mentor, you can
learn the fundamentals of design as well as build out a variety of projects
that will help you craft the skills you need and want as a designer.

All of our mentors are full-time designers at startups, corporations, and some
are freelancers, with many years of experience and a ton of expertise under
their belts. All share a passion for teaching and sharing their knowledge.

If you're passionate about bettering yourself and learning UX/UI design, I'd
highly recommend you check us out. We've worked with several developers and
other people wanting to transition in product design roles.

There's also a ton of other online resources you should explore, just as the
others have mentioned. Here's a few more:

Joel Marsh's UX Crash Course
([http://thehipperelement.com/post/75476711614/ux-crash-
course...](http://thehipperelement.com/post/75476711614/ux-crash-
course-31-fundamentals))

Udemy ([http://www.udemy.com](http://www.udemy.com)): Some free, some paid.

Coursera
([https://www.coursera.org/courses?orderby=upcoming&search=des...](https://www.coursera.org/courses?orderby=upcoming&search=design&cats=infotech)):
Depending on the time of year, there may be more or less.

If you ever have questions, just let me know and shoot me an email at
joey@bloc.io.

------
lgmspb
Here is a good link to start from
[http://somerandomdude.com/2012/01/10/transition-from-
develop...](http://somerandomdude.com/2012/01/10/transition-from-development-
to-design/)

~~~
cataract
thanks!

